# [shell] pipe cassé (command no found) (résolu)

## GentooUser@Clubic

Salut,

Depuis quelques temps mon systeme n'interprète plus correctement mes commandes si une barre "|" est présente (le fameux cat | grep qui tue les chatons), exemple :

 *Quote:*   

> % echo 0 | cat -     
> 
> zsh: command not found:  cat
> 
> % which cat
> ...

 

Pareil avec les commandes internes ce n'est donc pas un problème de path :

 *Quote:*   

> % echo 0 | echo 1
> 
> zsh: command not found:  echo
> 
> % which echo                
> ...

 

Inutile de préciser qu'exécutées seules sans redirection de flux ces commandes marchent (sinon je serait déjà en train de tout réinstaller   :Laughing: )

Ça le fait autant avec zsh qu'avec bash et pareil que se soit dans un script un un terminal interactif.

J'ai fait un emerge -e world, vérifié ma config, un revdep-rebuild et là je ne sait plus ou chercher.

Le plus bizarre c'est que aléatoirement ça marche   :Question: Last edited by GentooUser@Clubic on Wed Apr 28, 2010 10:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

Salut,

les redirections des sorties (out / err / fichier...) fonctionnent-elle?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Oui, en fait le problème semble venir uniquement des commandes après un |"

----------

## truc

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Pareil avec les commandes internes ce n'est donc pas un problème de path :
> 
>  *Quote:*   % echo 0 | echo 1
> 
> zsh: command not found:  echo
> ...

 

Mouais, j'aimerais quand même un peu plus d'infos pour vraiment pouvoir écarter le problème de PATH:

La sortie de ton 'which echo' est surprenante, which est également un builtin de zsh? que te donne la commande

```
\which echo
```

(oui il y a bien un '\'

Bon, et sinon, si tu précises la commande avec le chemin absolue, ça marche?

```
echo tralala | /bin/cat -
```

  :Question: 

Si ça marche, il doit te manquer un 'export' quelque part?

EDIT: le 'pipe' te créé un sous-shell, qu'en est-il si tu le crée toi même (tape 'sh' dans ta console), as-tu accès à ces commandes?

----------

## geekounet

Ça me rappelle un problème du même genre que j'ai eu ya bien longtemps... c'est surement parce que l'un des espaces autour du | est un espace insécable, du fait que tu fais un altgr-6 pour faire le |, et donc en tapant vite, tu fais un altgr-espace qui donne un espace insécable si t'es en fr-latin9. En fr-oss ya pas le soucis, faut faire un altgr-shift-espace pour faire l'insécable.  :Smile:  (et en qwerty ya encore moins de problème  :Wink: )

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

geekounet -> C'est exactement ça merci !

Par contre bizarre ça le fait pas avec mon vieux clavier DELL !

Pour fr-oss j'hésite, je me suis habitué à la touche compose.

----------

## geekounet

Compose tu peux l'avoir avec n'importe quel layout.  :Wink: 

----------

## RaX

Salut,

sys-apps/kbd-1.15 ne fournit pas fr-oss, est-ce normal ?

Faut faire comment si on veux profiter de ce keymap ?

Bonne journée.

----------

## guilc

Comme ça  :Smile: 

```
# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/90-keyboard.conf 

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "keyboard"

    Driver "evdev"

    Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

    Option "XkbVariant" "oss"

    Option "XkbOptions" "compose:menu"

    MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

```

----------

## RaX

Oui, je me pausait la question pour la console en fait.

----------

